# توقيع أعجبتي خلاني أكتب شكواي



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

في الحقيقة يا إخوتي صرنا في هذه الأيام في ضعف شديد من جهة العلاقات الشخصية، لأن الصداقة نفسها أصبحت كأنها من الماضي، والرُبط الاجتماعية انحلت كثيراً، وايه السبب، الشات والفيس بوك وغيرها من المواقع الاجتماعية اللي قضت على الاجتماعيات والروابط الإنسانية، فهذا التوقيع وهو وتوقيع الأخت العزيزة *+Bent El3dra+* وانا اقتبسته منها بصراحة لأنه معبر حقيقي عن هذا العصر العجيب !!!!







يعني صدقوني لما بيجي عندي زيارة لبعض الأصدقاء أو الأقرباء أو الشباب، أندهش وهما قاعدين قصادي يجلسوا مع الموبايل يا أما على الفيس بوك، أو على برامج المحادثات الموجوده فيه، ويقعد يكلم في الناس وكأنه قاعد لوحده !!! وانا قاعد حاسس أنها زيارة صامته وجلوسي مثل عدمه، لأنه بيسرح لدرجة انه ناسي انه في زيارة، حتى من زهقي اقوم واتركه واذهب لعمل اي شيء أو اقرأ كتاب وبعد ساعة أو اتنين لو انتبه يعني يدور عليَّ رحت فين علشان يستأذن يمشي !!!!

أنا بصراحة مش عارف اعلق واقول ايه... لأن دية مشكلة كبيرة ضربت ناس كتير بالعطب وقضت على كل تواصل اجتماعي على أرض الواقع، فاصبحت العلاقات شبه معدومه ... ايه الحل انا عن نفسي مش عارف واحترت لأني اتكلمت مع ناس كتير ومقتنعين باللي باقوله لكن التنفيذ على أرض = صفر !!!!!​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2014)

*من جهة المبدأ إحنا فعلا تغيرنا من التعامل مع الواقع الى التعامل مع العالم الافتراضى 

و دا ليه أسبابه برضوا

يعنى عايز تقول لى إن إحنا زمان كنا زى ما فى الصورة 1 و الصورة 2 ؟؟؟

لو كنت ناسى أفكرك :new6::new6::new6:
________________________

على مستوى الحياة الاسرية : ما فيش إشباع نفسى و لا روحى

على مستوى المجتمع : بيسكعك على قفاك و بيحط قيود عليك

على مستوى العلاقة بربنا : مع السلامة و الهارت داعيلك 

نكمل و لا كفاية كدة ؟؟:smil15:

آل كنا بنتعاتب آل

*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

يا أختي العزيزة انا مش باقول ان حياتنا كانت مثالية خالص ولا قصدي أن اللي في الصورة حقائق مطلقة بالرغم من أنها كانت بتحصل، ومافيش بالطبع مثالية في أي عصر ولا في أي زمان، لكن باتكلم على أن البقية الباقية ضاعت هي كمان، يعني لما الواحد يقابل واحد في أي مكان وحتى في البيت، تلاقيه معظم الوقت مشغول في الموبايل مش باصص ليكي خالص، إلا في كلمات قليلة... ومش قصدي اقول أن كانت حياتنا ممتازة، بس عمرنا مثلاً ما رحنا لحد أو اتقابلنا وكان واحد مشغول عن التاني ومش منتبه له زي النهاردة كده، أنا عن نفسي لما أقعد في قاعدة مع حد بانتبه لكل كلمة بيقولها واركز معاه كويس، مش باسرح منه، ولا بانشغل عنه، ده احتراماً لشخصه واهتمام ضيافة أو اهتمام صداقة.. الخ وتقدير لوجوده.. لكن للأسف اليوم لم يعد باقي سوى أقل من أقل القليل اللي ممكن يعملوا كده، بل قد تكون شحيحة وفي الأحلام أحياناً كثيرة....​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2014)

*,.*

عندكـ حق يآ أستآذنآ أكيد آلحيآة آلإفترآضية أثرت بآلسلب على حيآتنآ آلحقيقية
بس بردو بتفق مع إيرينى آلإنسآن لو مُشبع فى آلوآقع مش هيلجأ للإشبآع أو هيدور على آلإهتمآم وآلعلآقآت فى مكآن تآنى
آلشخصيآت إللى بتتكلم عنهآ أحيآناً بتوصل لحد آلإدمآن للنت فللأسف حتى لو إتوجد شخص زى حضرتكـ بيديهآ إهتمآم ويسمعلهآ
هم خلآص بيكونوآ فقدوآ إهتمآمهم وشغفهم بمعظم آلوآقع


*مفيش حل جذرى إلآ لو آلأشخآص دى أدركت إن عندهم مشكلة ومحتآجين حلهآ أصلاً*
بس إيه هيخليهم يستغنوآ عن شئ إلآ لو بقى فيه بديل ليه ..؟





*.،*
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

طبعاً المشكلة داخلية أكثر منها خارجية، لأن الخارج هو العرض، والدخل هو اللي فيه المشكلة، أنا عن نفسي باعتبرها مشكلة نفسية أدت للوحدة، لأن الوحدة والفراغ الداخلي هو الأساس والجوهر اللي منه اتطلقت هذه الظاهرة، التي في تزايد شديد يوماً بعد يوم، وقد قضت على حياة الشركة بين الناس وبعضها، فاضعات اشياء نفتقدها كلنا اليوم، وانا مش قصدت شيء من هذا الموضوع إلا للانتباه للجيل الجديد وإشباعه شبع عميق لأنه في جوع شديد يكاد أن يفتك به فتكاً، والكل غفلان عن هذا الجوع الشديد وغير قادر على أن يسدد حاجته، بل كل واحد أصبح ملهي في حاله والأسرة نفسها ارتبكت باشياء كثيرة بسبب ضيق الأيام... 

وانا عن نفسي محتاج اسمع من اي حد حلول ولو بسيطة بقدر الإمكان، لأن هذا الموضوع لن يُعلج في كلمة ولا في موضوع ولا في حديث... بل يحتاج وعي عميق وخطوات قد تبدو بطيئة للغاية وقليلة ولكنها مهمة ...​


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا يا استاذنا وحاجة مخجلة ومحزنة لما نصحا نلاقى تعاملتنا وعلاقتنا بأهلينا
واصدقاءنا عبارة عن حروف تكتب ببضعة ازارار فى اى موبيل اللى هو اصلا جمااد

مشكلة ومشكلة عويصة وحلها مش سهل وهياخد وقت كبير جدا وده لاننا شعب محسود تكنولوجيا مقيد بقيود وروابط متشددة ومنغلقين جدا

وده له اثر كبير فى اللى احنا بنعانيه حاليا لان المهوسين نت دول الشباب من 13 ل 30
تقريبا .. لما يكون شخص محبوس فى اوضة وقت طويل ويجى ينفتح باب الاوضة دى
ويصبح منفتح على العالم كله بضغطة زر يلاقى نفسه بيكلم اللى فى بلاد الواء واء
منتظرين منهم ايه غير هوس وانبهار وارتباط غير طبيعى

لازم يكون فى ضوابط فى بيوتنا  النت له فوائد واضرار لازم نفهم كويس النت داا فايدته ايه
واضراره ايه ؟؟؟
نستخدمه ازاى ؟؟ و اى وقت مسموح لاستخدامه 
لازم نرجع نستذكر قواعد الادب والاحترام  علشان نقدر نميز تعاملتنا تكون ازاى
زوءيتنا لازم نرجع نتذكرها تانى ونتعامل بلياقة وادب  
بدل حالة انعدام الزوء المنتشرة بشكل مرضى فى كل شىء فى اللبس والاكل والكلام والتعامل
فى السواقة واداب الشارع حالة من الفوضى غريبة جداا تسود المجتمع


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

أجدتِ حقاً في الرد لأن كل ما قلتيه هو ما يحدث بالحرف الواحد، لأن اللي قاعد في غرفة منعزل، قافل بابه عليه حتى لما يحاول يخرج من غرفته لأنه بيحمل معاه انغلاقه في كل مكان يذهب إليه، وبالتالي تعامله مع آله أصبح أسهل من تعامله مع البشر أو أي شيء حي.... لأن من الصعب تعرفي إنسان ويكون ليكي شركه معه على مستوى الواقع لأن فيها بذل وعطاء وتعب ومشقة، لكن ما هو التعب في علاقة من وراء الشاشة !!! فأي بذل أو عطاء يُعطى، مع أن من الممكن والسهولة الشديدة بضغطة زر إنهاء علاقة او بداية علاقة...​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (27 يونيو 2014)

*متزعلش مني يا استاذ أيمن *
* بس حضرتك بتقول كده وحضرتك نفسك بتكلمنا دلوقتي عن طريق المنتدى اللي هو ع الانترنت برضو !!!!*
* انا اعرفك وفي نفس الوقت معرفكش , لو شوفتك في الشارع ابدا مش هتعرف ع شكلك ولا صوتك *

* وانا قاعده في البيت دلوقتي بس بجسمي بس اما عقلي وروحي وقلبي معاكم ع الانترنت *
* ليه ؟*
* عشان اللي في البيت مش عايزاهم , ميهمنيش وجودهم ولا كلامهم ولا حكاويهم *
* ولأن صعب اسيبهم واعيش في المكان ومع الناس اللي عاوزاهم وبحبهم وحابه حكاويهم *
* ف اختارت ان اخلق لنفسي مجتمع بديل *
* عشان كده اللي بيشوفك وميسلمش ولا يهتم بيبقي لأنه محبش *
* لأن لسه مشوفناش حبيب بيسيب حبيبه ويتكلم مع حد ع الانترنت *
* اللي بيحب حد ومهتم بيه بيخلقله وقت وطريقه للقاؤه *
* متزعلش مني يا استاذ ايمن *
* بس انا من غير النت والموبايل والتلفزيون والكتب *
* حياتي تبقي جحيم وهبقي من الناس المعرضه للانتحار *
* شكرا ع الطرح*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

أختي العزيزة أنا لا ألغي نهائي ولا أرفض أننا نتكلم عبر النت ولا من وراء الشاشة، انا قصدي على علاقتنا كأصدقاء في المجتمع، باتكلم عن أصدقائي القريبين واللي بنشوف بعض، أنا مش بارفض التعارف على النت أبداً بل ونهائي، انا ذكرت المشكلة أن لما بنتقابل مع الناس أو حد يجيلي زيارة مش بيبقى معايا بفكره وقلبه على أساس أن يكون لينا شركة مع بعض، بل بيبقى معاه الموبايل وفاتح الفيس وبرامج الشات يكلمني كلمة لمدة دقيقة ويسرح ربع ساعة ممكن تمتد لساعة بل وساعتين وينسى أنه في زيارة، بل لما أكلمه واتندية اقول يابني اسمعني يقول ثواني بس وهابقى معاك.. والثواني بتبقى من ساعة لساعة ونصف وربما ساعتين... 

فانا أتحدث على واقع حادث في علاقتنا كأصدقاء بنزور بعض، مش باتكلم على معرفتنا على النت ولا بانفي أو بخالف حد في ده لأني لا أرفضه وانا نفسي باتعرف وباتكلم مع ناس كتير على النت، لكن باتكلم بعد النت وخروجنا لمقابلة عائلتنا وأصدقائنا، فلو راجعتي الموضوع أختي العزيزة ستفهمي قصدي، لأني مرة أخرى لا ألغي موضوع النت نهائي ولا حتى الفيس ولا الشات... لكن مش معنى أن كل ده موجود تصبح علاقتنا هشة ومش نعرف نعمل شركة مع أصدقاءنا وأقربائنا وننسى لغة الطخاطب في أرض الواقع، لأن بسبب الشات والفيس الناس نسيت تشارك بعضها في آلامها وضيقاتها، يعني لو صديق عيان ومريض جداً، أجد ان الكل بيعمل له موضوع في الفيس، ويكون اللي عامل الموضوع ساكن في الشقة اللي قصاده، وعمال يكتب له على الفيس كلمات تشجيع وممكن يصلي على الفيس أن ربنا يشفيه، لكن مش قدر يقوم من على الكرسي ويخرج ليذهب للشقة المجاورة لكي يجلس معه ويشدده بل ويخدمه كصديق، فأصبحت الشركة غير موجوده بل نظريات بدون فعل، عمل في الخيال وليس في الواقع... أرجو أن يكون القصد وصل لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (27 يونيو 2014)

*انا فاهمه حضرتك جدا يا استاذ ايمن *
*للمره التانيه بقول لحضرتك اللي بيحب حد او حاجه بيوجد لها وقت وبيبذل لها مجهود *
*يعني انا مضطرة اروح مع مامتي زيارات عائليه مش طايقاها لكن مطالبه بيها , بضحكم في وشهم اه , بس مش قادرة عاوزة امشي لكن مينفعش امشي يبقي ينفع اتكلم مع حد بحبه او اعمل حاجه بحبها ع الموبايل مهما كانت تافهه اهي احسن من اني اعمل شئ مش حباه وبعمله لمجرا انه واجب وفرض عليا *
*ف اللي بيروح حد ومش مهتم بيروح كواجب اجتماعي واسري او عائلي ليس الا *
*عشان محدش يقول عليه انه مقصر *
*وان في حد احسن منه *
*عشان محدش يعاتبه *
*عشان بعد شويه تفقد الامل ومتقولوش تعالي ويبقي العيب عليك انت اللي مبتقولش تعالى*
*انا لما بحب ادايق حد ومحبش انه ياخد عليا بخلي الحديث مقتضب *
*ابتسامه صفرا*
* ازيك .. الحمدلله *
*عامله ايه .. الحمدلله *
*ايه اخبار دراستك او شغلك .. الحمدلله *

*بالطبع مش هيلاقي كلام يقوله يقوم يسكت اقوم فاتحه موبايلي وابقي كده استريحت منه *
*لكن لو حد بحبه وموبايلي عمال يرن عشان ارد ع الواتس او الفيس بعمل موبايلي سايلنت واعد اهزر معاهم واهتم بيهم ونضحك وتبقي قاعدة لطيفه لاني بحبهم والوقت معاهم لا يقدر بثمن *
*فهمتني يا استاذي العزيز ؟؟؟*
*انت مش ممكن هتفهم *
*لانك انسانن راقي بتهتم باللي بتحبه واللي مش بتحبه وبالكويس والوحش المصيب والمخطئ عشان كده انت مستغرب ليه الناس بتعمل كده وايه اللي جايبهم طالما مش مهتمين *
*جايين عشان محدش يقول عليهم معملوش الواجب .*
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

هو بس مدى استغرابي ان اللي بيجي فعلاً مش جي لواجب موضوع عليه هو اللي أخد ميعاد وأصر عليه إصراراً، وجاي عايز يقعد معايا ويقضي وقت يحكي معايا حسب قوله، لكن لما بيجي تبقى دية النتيجة... في علاقة محبة بنا حقيقية وليها دلائل، لكن الزيارات نفسها بقت شكلها غريب... ​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (27 يونيو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههه يا استاذ ايمن مش كل اللي بيقول حاجه يبقي يقصدها وشوق المحب اللي بيثبته اللقاء *
*لو انا مشتاقه اشوف صاحبتي جدا هل هيهمني هي هتضايفني بايه او هتضايفني ولا لأ ؟!!!*
*بيبقي نفسي اسمعها تحكيلي عن الحلو وتشكيلي من الوحش *
*طيب لما انا مشتاقه ليها وحتى الشرب والاكل اللي هو مهم جدا عند البشر اصبح وقتها غير مهم يبقي هل الموبايل هيبقي مهم يا استاذي !!!*
*الحل انك تكون صريح والناس وهي داخله من باب الشقه تقولهم عشان نبقي متفقين كده الموبايل هيتقفل او هيتعمل صامت *
*مره ع مره اللي عاوزك بسسسس هو اللي هيجيلك *
*وانا والله اول واحده اجيلك وهسيب موبايلي في البيت كمان لو تحب *
*ليه مفيش اجتماعات للناس بتوع المنتدي نشوف بعض ع ارض الواقع ونتكلم ونتناقش لييييييييييه ؟!!!*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> * وانا قاعده في البيت دلوقتي بس بجسمي بس اما عقلي وروحي وقلبي معاكم ع الانترنت *
> * ليه ؟*
> * عشان اللي في البيت مش عايزاهم , ميهمنيش وجودهم ولا كلامهم ولا حكاويهم *
> ​


*الكلام دة على أهلك ؟؟؟؟
مش عايزة أهلك ؟؟ والا أنا فهمت غلط ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه ماشي خليهم يضربوني بقى.....
عموماً من جهة اللقاء في أرض الواقع كتير فينا اتقابلوا فعلاً، بس بيبقى صعب لكل الناس لأسباب كتيرة ومشاغل كتير فبيبقى اللقاء صعب يكون منتظم أو دوري، ممكن مرة في السنة أو اللي قريبين من بعض بيتقابلوا بسهولة وفي فترات قريبة....​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (27 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكلام دة على أهلك ؟؟؟؟
> مش عايزة أهلك ؟؟ والا أنا فهمت غلط ؟؟؟؟؟
> *​




*هو ليه حضرتك أظهرتني بمظهر الشريرة وعلمت الكلمه بالاسود وكبرتها !!!
ايوة اهلي 
عاوزاهم طيبين وبخير وصحة وسعادة , لكن مش حابه اعيش معاهم سوا في بيت واحد لو شقتين في عمارة واحده حتى هكون مرتاحه مية مرة عن كده 

انا مش حاسه اني غلطت يعني ولا حضرتك شايف ايه ؟!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> *
> انا مش حاسه اني غلطت يعني ولا حضرتك شايف ايه ؟!*



*حضرتى شايف أنه لا يمكن الأستغناء عن الأهل خاصة لو بنت
كما لا يمكن أستبدالهم بأعضاء أى منتدى 
مش عايزة وجودهم دى الكلمة اللى أندهشت منها كمان
لكن كل أنسان حسب ظروفه طبعاً
حتى لو اتضايقتى من كلامى الآن أو يمكن تكونى شايفانى باخرف
لكن انا على ثقة أن كلامى دة هتعرفى أهميته فى يوم من الأيام 
وربنا يقدم لك ما فيه الخير 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> لكن انا على ثقة أن كلامى دة هتعرفى أهميته فى يوم من الأيام
> 
> 
> ...



*و أنا كمان عندى نفس الثقة​*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يوليو 2014)

الموضوع فعلا بقا صعب اوى يا استاذنا حضرتك لو مشيت فى الشارع او روحت اى مكان هتلاقى كل واحد باصص فى الشاشة بتاعته حتى لو كان معاه اصحابه , معرفش بيخرجو مع بعض ليه اذا كان كل واحد مشغول بالشاشة الى قدامة 
بس انا من رأيى ان الموضوع ليه سببين اولهم البحث عن هوية 
احنا بقينا فى زمن بيسموه العولمة وهما بيصوروها انها حاجة حلوة وهى حلوة بشكل ما لانها بتقرب المسافات لكنها كمان بتمحى الحدود والفواصل واقصد بالحدود التفرد الثقافى والشخصى لكل شخص ولكل مجتمع فبقا الشخص مش عارف يكون ايه ولا هو ايه لان كل الناس بقت بتبص على غيرها وتقلد غيرها والدنيا ساحت على بعضها فكل واحد بيدور على هوية حتى لو كانت افتراضية على الانترنت 

السبب التانى الاحباطات اللى فى الواقع بتخلى الواحد عايز يعيش ويهرب لعالم افتراضى ينسي فيه الواقع المؤلم ويكون اللى هو عايز يكونه فيحط صورة حلوة ويشوف كام واحد هيعجب بيها , يكتب كام كلمة حلوين علشان الناس تعجب بيها ويحس بنوع من انواع النجاح والقبول عند الناس 
او يعبر عن مشاعره المكبوته بصوت عالى


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

صدقيني انا عن نفسي احترت في فهم بعض الناس في هذه الأيام الصعبة اللي بقى النت هو كل حياتها، مش بياخد حيز من الوقت بل بيبتلع الوقت كله...​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 يوليو 2014)

لما تبقى حاجه عاديه ومفيش جديد ومتوفره على طول
 فهي مجرد موضه وهتروح زيها زي غيرها


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لما تبقى حاجه عاديه ومفيش جديد ومتوفره على طول
> فهي مجرد موضه وهتروح زيها زي غيرها



يا ريت ده الي يحصل فعلاً اتمنى
​


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2016)

*الموضوع ده كان في 2014 والنهاردة بقينا في 2016
والاهتمام بالنت والفيس مش كانت موضة وراحت بالعكس دية زادت بدرجة لا يتصورها عقل
والنهاردة بقت حالة منتشرة بصورة فجة وبخاصة على الموبيلات في كل مكان وعجباً
*​*
*


----------

